# Jinkies! My Velma diorama



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

*Velma from Scooby Doo kit-bash figure*

Here's pics of my latest, I reworked a "Victim" figure kit from Monster Scenes into Velma, from Scooby Doo. 

Here's two pics of the figure with a lot of Apoxie putty on her:

http://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac78/Alfie45/velma/01.jpg

http://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac78/Alfie45/velma/02.jpg


And this is after painting, hello Velma!

http://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac78/Alfie45/velma/03.jpg

http://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac78/Alfie45/velma/04.jpg

http://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac78/Alfie45/velma/05.jpg

I now have to figure out what diorama to put her in. 

Sean


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Zoinks !!!

Nice job!


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

Good job! Why not recreate the scene from that box cover?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You're insane! That's amazing!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Simply amazing transformation.:thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Thanks, fellas! I'm pretty happy with it. I used a print-out of Velma that I downloaded as reference. 

Bruce, that's a good idea. Since I already have the Frankenstein figure, there's no need to buy anything else. I'll check into this. 

Sean


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Jinkies that's good! I would have never thought to do that!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I wonder if you could use "forced perspective" and have the PL Scooby van in the background? BTW: your work is wonderful!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

j2man and Kdaracal, thanks! 

I'm already working on the dio for Velma. It'll be called "Jinkies!"

I have the PL Scooby Van in a box somewhere. I won't use it with Velma, here (wish they were the same scale), but I've got an idea for a separate dio for it. 

Sean


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

What a great job!


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Great custom :thumbsup:


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

Cool! I like it!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

iamweasel, gaz91 and whitewarrior: Thank you! 

Sean


----------



## DarthSideous (Mar 26, 2008)

Good Job! It would be great to make this in 1:25 scale to go with the mystery machine.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Thank you. Yeah, it would be nice to have the whole set of the Scooby gang with the Mystery Machine. 

Sean


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Featuring the Velma figure discussed here: 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3731063#post3731063

Here's Velma in a diorama being menaced by Frankenstein:

http://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac78/Alfie45/velma/06.jpg

http://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac78/Alfie45/velma/07.jpg

http://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac78/Alfie45/velma/08.jpg

http://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac78/Alfie45/velma/09.jpg

http://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac78/Alfie45/velma/10.jpg

http://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac78/Alfie45/velma/11.jpg

Sean


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Of course it's really just a guy dressed as Frankie trying to scare away real estate developers. And he would have gotten away with it if it wasn't for those darn kids!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

That's right, it's really farmer Jones trying to scare everybody away from his Uranium mine! You can bet that Velma will catch him soon enough. 

Sean


----------

